# Heavy load comin' through! - Steam Summer sale is go



## Runefox (Jul 11, 2013)

So it's that time of year again, and the Steam Summer sale is on! Looks like the servers are pretty bogged down right now, though. So far, not much is on, but Bioshock Infinite is 50% off, and Skyrim Legendary edition is 40% off.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

When I saw 'Heavy load comin' through!...' I sighed, then felt like crying.

But yuss, this is good. Been waiting for this. Tomorrow I convert all mein euros to games I will never play.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 11, 2013)

Time to add more to the list of games in my Steam library that I haven't downloaded yet!


I know I shouldn't buy any more, but when the prices on some games go under the $5 mark, it can be tough to resist.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 11, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Time to add more to the list of games in my Steam library that I haven't downloaded yet!



Pff.







Time to add to the pile...


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Pff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you even? _Why_ do you even?

500 odd games is a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Yay! Steam summer sales are the best. Also I only have 100 games D: but at least I played and beat 90% of them.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 11, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Bioshock Infinite is 50% off


Not too long ago I loaded Â£25 onto my Steam wallet and I thought it was a shame that Bioshock Infinite was Â£5 more than I can afford. Now It's been reduced, but I've spent that money now D:
.. Time to put more money on, I guess.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 11, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> How do you even? _Why_ do you even?
> 
> 500 odd games is a ridiculous amount.


It's for the e-peen. It's so beefy.

Actually, it's mostly through Steam sales and Humble Bundles.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It's for the e-peen. It's so beefy.
> 
> Actually, it's mostly through Steam sales and Humble Bundles.



I don't think I could handle your girth. Who am I kidding, first paycheck I get from working will be blown on games.

Any good multiplayer games expected to go on sale? Not really interested in single-player anymore.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh great, and here I'd just recovered from spending 2k building my new computer. -_-


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Oh great, and here I'd just recovered from spending 2k building my new computer. -_-



2000 wing-wangs? What kind of monster have you created?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 11, 2013)

My game list is 375 strong

I'll be looking out for package deals during the sale. Also cheapass games. 

_I have a paycheck to burn._


----------



## Lobar (Jul 11, 2013)

Antichamber looks fun.  Bought it and will give it a shot as soon as it finishes downloading.

e: First impressions: First person puzzle game.  More challenging and pure puzzle focus than Portal; the non-Euclidean space of the puzzle world is just the beginning.  If it looks like something that's appealing to you, you will probably like it.  Worth $7.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jul 12, 2013)

Must resist..backlog so large...have no time to play.


----------



## Percy (Jul 12, 2013)

Why do I have to be broke? ;-;


----------



## Fernin (Jul 12, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> 2000 wing-wangs? What kind of monster have you created?



Case: CM Storm Trooper ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...irtualParent=1 )

Keyboard: Razer Black Widow Ultimate ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823114026 )

Mobo: Asus ROG Maximus V Formula ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131854 )

CPU Cooling: Corsair H100i Water Cooler ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181032 )

PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 750W ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817438007 )

GPU: PNY GTX 780 ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...irtualParent=1 )

Optical: LG Blue Ray ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...irtualParent=1 )

HD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...irtualParent=1 )

CPU: Intel i5 3570k ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116504 )

RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengence DDR3 1600mhz ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...irtualParent=1 )

OS: Windows 8


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

Huh, none of those links are working for me. I looked up the parts though, you have succeeded in making me quite jelly sir.


----------



## BRN (Jul 12, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Antichamber looks fun. Bought it and will give it a shot as soon as it finishes downloading.
> 
> e: First impressions: First person puzzle game. More challenging and pure puzzle focus than Portal; the non-Euclidean space of the puzzle world is just the beginning. If it looks like something that's appealing to you, you will probably like it. Worth $7.



Seconding this -- if puzzle appeals, get this game. Not least for the gameplay, but it's also a mindfuck which really tries to improve you as a person.

[yt]ufEZlZJcgzQ[/yt]

I also vastly recommend _Remember Me_.

[yt]YbfSsjnIRu4[/yt]

Lastly, _Bleed_ is gold.

[yt]l0kV7mbuyPU[/yt]


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

SIX said:


> Lastly, _Bleed_ is gold.
> 
> [yt]l0kV7mbuyPU[/yt]



Ohmaiyes. I played this on Desura a while back, would definitely recommend it. Controls I found awkward at times but overall a great little game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 12, 2013)

Got Postal 2 Complete, The Witcher: Enhanced Edition, Bleed, Antichamber, and Zombie Driver HD.

All for about... 15-16 quid.

Thanks, gaben!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2013)

There's nothing I want this year. :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> There's nothing I want this year. :c



because the sales last only a day


----------



## BRN (Jul 12, 2013)

To The Moon is Â£2.99

You can thank me later, ten-twenty hours after you install it. That means you too, Pachi. You... shooter afficiando, you.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

SIX said:


> To The Moon is Â£2.99
> 
> You can thank me later, ten-twenty hours after you install it. That means you too, Pachi. You... shooter afficiando, you.



This really is one of my favorite games. This deal is extremely worth it. 
I also implore you to play this. (the sequel is coming out pretty soon as well.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> because the sales last only a day



I know. But there's nothing I really care for that I don't already have.


----------



## BRN (Jul 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I know. But there's nothing I really care for that I don't already have.





SIX said:


> To The Moon is Â£2.99
> 
> You can thank me later, ten-twenty hours after you install it.* That means you too, Pachi. You... shooter afficiando, you.*




:I


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 12, 2013)

I already got everything I wanted from the GoG sale last month.
Except perhaps for the Skyrim expansions.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

This is painful. Borderlands 2 was â‚¬10 yesterday, but banks are closed til Monday so no money to buy. I'm looking at the worthless bits of paper right now ;~;


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2013)

The whole package? BLands 2 and it's what...6 DLC's?



SIX said:


> [/b]
> 
> :I



I saw your comment. Wasn't interested.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The whole package? BLands 2 and it's what...6 DLC's?



I was too sad to check. â‚¬10, Pachi, that's basically FREE.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I was too sad to check. â‚¬10, Pachi, that's basically FREE.



If it was everything. The game, Scarlet, Hammerlock, Dragonkeep, Mechromancer, UVHM, and Kreig for...that cheap (I don't live in the UK so I can't do the exact conversion of the top of my head), that's a fucking steal.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 12, 2013)

First day of Steam Sale: Bought Civilization 5: Brave New World at full retail day one price

I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 12, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> First day of Steam Sale: Bought Civilization 5: Brave New World at full retail day one price
> 
> I'm doing it wrong.



I love Civ, dunno why. 

Every time being cooperative with the AI though: It's like "hey man let's be friends"
AI surrounds you, FUCK YOU MAN IT'S WAR

So usually seeing the same behavior I end up next play telling all the countries to fuck off and win through advancements.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't remember the last time I bought something on Steam at full retail... I think the last game I bought full retail was on Origin; Mass Effect 3 Digital Deluxe. I don't even know why I did it, because I wouldn't get around to playing it for another year. I guess I intended to finish 1 and 2 quickly.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 12, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I love Civ, dunno why.
> 
> Every time being cooperative with the AI though: It's like "hey man let's be friends"
> AI surrounds you, FUCK YOU MAN IT'S WAR
> ...



Single City Danish War Monger. Bring it. >:3 Particularly France, Napoleon is always up in my shit. Germany too.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The whole package? BLands 2 and it's what...6 DLC's?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your comment. Wasn't interested.


:c

>Indie devs try to put story in an interesting, new, interactive, seriously well thought out and completely fleshed out,  and immersing way. 

>Executes it EXTREMELY well. 

>People ignore it despite being SO VERY CHEAP AND BEING IMPLORED TO ATLEAST TRY IT. 

>Becomes another cult classic despite deserving so much more. 

It breaks my heart. 
It really does. 
To The Moon is such an amazing game guys. It really does deserve the attention me and SIX give it as well as so much more. 
It just shows the narrow-mindedness of today's gamers. 

OK I'm done bringing it up but seriously guys. I really do hope you atleast take a look at it. It really deserves that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 12, 2013)

I've just installed it if it makes you feel better


----------



## Runefox (Jul 12, 2013)

I've actually had To the Moon for quite a while now, actually, though I haven't touched it yet. I'm interested in finally getting into it, but I do have a rather extensive backlog. :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2013)

Darksiders 2 for $10 bucks is looking...pretty enticing. I didn't see that there. owo



Falaffel said:


> :c
> 
> >Indie devs try to put story in an interesting, new, interactive, seriously well thought out and completely fleshed out,  and immersing way.
> 
> ...



...
Why am I always guilted when I say "no thanks" to a game I know I wouldn't like? -_-


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> Why am I always guilted when I say "no thanks" to a game I know I wouldn't like? -_-



Because you're not allowed to have opinions, drone.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Darksiders 2 for $10 bucks is looking...pretty enticing. I didn't see that there. owo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Darksiders 2 sucks. 
2. Well for this instance it's not you... Its me. I really love the game and I can't help but want to spread the emotions it gave me. I only do this once in a blue moon but to me this game is worth my praise. 


Seekrit said:


> Because you're not allowed to have opinions, drone.


D:
I didn't mean ^that^.  I was just speaking my mind on the subject :c


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> D:
> I didn't mean ^that^.  I was just speaking my mind on the subject :c



Patches is bee :3


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Patches is bee :3



...  Oh. 
Stahp Seeker D:
Your jokes are too meta for me.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> ...  Oh.
> Stahp Seeker D:
> Your jokes are too meta for me.



Meta... bee?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 12, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I love Civ, dunno why.



I've been a huge fan of Civ and have played since the DOS classic that came on three 3.25" diskettes.  I wanted the expansion and was given $50 for Steam on the 11th which was my birthday, so I bought Brave New World first.

Now I'm back to eyeing the flash sales every 8hrs to decide how a spend the rest.

Fun tip for you Canadian Steam buyers: You can buy $50 for Steam at GameStop/EB Games paying $50 CAN but it registers as $50 USD once you enter the code.  Since the US dollar is stronger at the moment, it gives you Canadians a little discount.  Moreso if you account for Steam charging US dollars to your Canadian credit card and tossing another 2% onto the exchange rate for the sake of their own profits.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 12, 2013)

got hotlime maimi and xcom for 12 dollars in total.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Because you're not allowed to have opinions, *drone*.



I am no drone despite what I may appear to be. Fun fact: that thing on the left actually transforms into a giant Japanese robo battle maid.



Falaffel said:


> 1. Darksiders 2 sucks.



Everyone says that, but it doesn't look that bad to me. Actually, I just don't think it looks at all bad. Besides only reasons I've been given were the _STAHRY WUZZINT GEWD!! OH TEH STAWRY IS SUX!!!!1_ It's a loot fest apparently so that's cool to me and I could use a good action game. I saw some rather extensive play on CGR. Looked a lot of fun and I can't resist a $10 loot fest! :3


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

I just didn't personally enjoy it at all. 
It was just... Boring :I combat was... Boring. 

But whatever floats your boat kind sir.


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> This is painful. Borderlands 2 was â‚¬10 yesterday, but banks are closed til Monday so no money to buy. I'm looking at the worthless bits of paper right now ;~;


Borderlands 2, the Season Pass (for all the story DLC and the higher level cap thingy), as well as all the character packs are on sale, $20 each for the game and season pass.
$40 dollars for the game and all its story DLC is pretty good.
I'm buying it, as well as the Mechromancer when I get home.


----------



## BRN (Jul 13, 2013)

So I just bought Fez and System Shock 2.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Cain said:


> Borderlands 2, the Season Pass (for all the story DLC and the higher level cap thingy), as well as all the character packs are on sale, $20 each for the game and season pass.
> $40 dollars for the game and all its story DLC is pretty good.
> I'm buying it, as well as the Mechromancer when I get home.



Good enough deal, but I'll take crazy cheap any day. I'm still buying it I'm just pissed that I can't right now. See anything else that's worth getting?

Lovin' this is the only thing I have to complain about though


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 13, 2013)

Darksiders and The Binding of Isaac are on sale.
The fact that the bank is taking ages to transfer to paypal is no fun. >:C


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Darksiders and The Binding of Isaac are on sale.
> The fact that the bank is taking ages to transfer to paypal is no fun. >:C



Rob them while you wait. 
Go in with a mask and dual spread guns. Be like...like, "WHAT DO YOU BELIEVE!?!?"


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Rob them while you wait.
> Go in with a mask and dual spread guns. Be like...like, "WHAT DO YOU BELIEVE!?!?"



I'm seriously considering just trading pixel-icons / art for the games if I can find the time to make a journal about it.
Screw Paypal and screw the bank! Seriously though, more than a week for a transfer? I think something went wrong.


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Good enough deal, but I'll take crazy cheap any day. I'm still buying it I'm just pissed that I can't right now. See anything else that's worth getting?
> 
> Lovin' this is the only thing I have to complain about though


Get your ass on skype more often


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I'm seriously considering just trading pixel-icons / art for the games if I can find the time to make a journal about it.
> Screw Paypal and screw the bank! Seriously though, more than a week for a transfer? I think something went wrong.



I actually used to consider doing Steam "commissions", but then I realized I'd HAVE to draw Sanic fan "characters" and My Little Horseshit. That was all I ever got when I did random requests before I quit doing that.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 13, 2013)

Aww yeah! I've just picked up Bioshock Infinite and Left 4 Dead 2 at a pretty good price, and I still have Â£20 left on my Steam Wallet. I think I'll wait to see more featured deals later on.


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, Seekrit, Borderlands 2 is now 66% off, it's at $10 dollars right now.

Edit: Holy shit so is the season pass, both are 10 dollars right now.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 13, 2013)

UGH sif community didn't vote for XCOM. I wanted to get it for cheap, just played the demo and loved it. D: Time to hope it goes on flash sale...


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> UGH sif community didn't vote for XCOM. I wanted to get it for cheap, just played the demo and loved it. D: Time to hope it goes on flash sale...


It was already on for $9.99 yesterday and it's still 50% off at $19.99. :< WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It was already on for $9.99 yesterday and it's still 50% off at $19.99. :< WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT


Ikr, practically everything's on sale already, and people want even BIGGER discounts lmao.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh boy, Just Cause 2 is $3. :3
So that's two games. Gonna go out later and buy a card.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh boy, Just Cause 2 is $3. :3
> So that's two games. Gonna go out later and buy a card.



Dunno if the deal is on everywhere, but here in Canadia, you get 30% extra on trade-ins towards Steam wallet cards at EB Games. That's on til the 19th.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Cain said:


> Oh, Seekrit, Borderlands 2 is now 66% off, it's at $10 dollars right now.
> 
> Edit: Holy shit so is the season pass, both are 10 dollars right now.



36 hours to bank opening time ;_;

I will do that skype thing when I'm finished with Game of Thrones. Man it's long.


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> 36 hours to bank opening time ;_;
> 
> I will do that skype thing when I'm finished with Game of Thrones. Man it's long.


SKYPE OR ELSE I WILL CASTRATE YOU.

Also lucky you the daily deals on steam actually last 48 hours. Borderlands 2 and the season pass are both 10 dollars for another 44 hours. Better not miss it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Dunno if the deal is on everywhere, but here in Canadia, you get 30% extra on trade-ins towards Steam wallet cards at EB Games. That's on til the 19th.



Well that benefits me none, because EB Games is dead in my state. Q^Q


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2013)

It sucks because where I live, PC gaming is practically nonexistent, so I can barely find any of the more obscure games. A good thing though, because it's so nonexistent, PC games are actually much cheaper than console games. Like, anywhere from 10-20 dollars cheaper.

PC MASTER RACE.

It is also why I shop online for games because steam is so handy dandy, and I can't be assed with disks and disk cases. Digital download ftw.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2013)

Cain said:


> It sucks because where I live, PC gaming is practically nonexistent, so I can barely find any of the more obscure games. A good thing though, because it's so nonexistent, PC games are actually much cheaper than console games. Like, anywhere from 10-20 dollars cheaper.


This is mostly because PC games in boxes are becoming extremely uncommon. EB Games for example is selling Steam Wallet cards and steadily phasing out PC game boxes, and the same is true of Best Buy. The market has spoken. I personally haven't bought a PC game in a box in many, many years. Honestly? I really, _really_ prefer my PC games digital, and you can find pretty much anything pretty easily via Steam, Gog.com, Green Man Gaming, Origin, and direct from devs. Not only cheaper and easier, but directly benefits the devs far more than brick and mortar boxed copies. The only problem is you don't get cool physical boxart and manuals, but they haven't really existed in PC gaming for about a decade anyway when they switched to the small boxes / DVD cases.



> PC MASTER RACE.


*ALL HAIL THE GLORIOUS PC MASTER RACE*



> It is also why I shop online for games because steam is so handy dandy, and I can't be assed with disks and disk cases. Digital download ftw.


Yeeeeup.


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> This is mostly because PC games in boxes are becoming extremely uncommon. EB Games for example is selling Steam Wallet cards and steadily phasing out PC game boxes, and the same is true of Best Buy. The market has spoken. I personally haven't bought a PC game in a box in many, many years. Honestly? I really, _really_ prefer my PC games digital, and you can find pretty much anything pretty easily via Steam, Gog.com, Green Man Gaming, *Origin*, and direct from devs. Not only cheaper and easier, but directly benefits the devs far more than brick and mortar boxed copies. The only problem is you don't get cool physical boxart and manuals, but they haven't really existed in PC gaming for about a decade anyway when they switched to the small boxes / DVD cases.
> 
> 
> *ALL HAIL THE GLORIOUS PC MASTER RACE*
> ...





> *Origin*





> *Origin*


Dear god why D:

Anyways, the last PC boxed game I bought was Guild Wars 2. I do not regret it, I did not expect such a pretty box and case. So pretty.
That's one thing I hope that comes my way soon, though. Steam wallet cards. I need.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2013)

Cain said:


> Dear god why D:


A necessary, though unfortunate evil. Newer EA games can only be purchased on Origin. I'll never understand why they jumped ship from Steam other than corporate greed. Though I CAN understand not wanting to be told what to do by a competing software developer, they're essentially under the same pressures from Microsoft, Sony and Nintendo on the console market. Origin hasn't and won't take off into the mainstream... Hopefully they'll come back under the Valve banner soon now that they're under new management.


----------



## Cain (Jul 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> A necessary, though unfortunate evil. Newer EA games can only be purchased on Origin. I'll never understand why they jumped ship from Steam other than corporate greed. Though I CAN understand not wanting to be told what to do by a competing software developer, they're essentially under the same pressures from Microsoft, Sony and Nintendo on the console market. Origin hasn't and won't take off into the mainstream... Hopefully they'll come back under the Valve banner soon now that they're under new management.


It's all nice and such that EA had their fun launching their own digital sales thing, but when I found out things were going to be Origin exclusive I flipped my desk.
Thank god I have no want for any EA game except for their sports games right now...
Oh dear god please tell me they'll be off with Origin by the time Mirror's Edge 2 comes out. I want that game so badly. If it's ruined by EA already, I don't want it ruined any more by having to go through Origin to get it.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Cain said:


> It's all nice and such that EA had their fun launching their own digital sales thing, but when I found out things were going to be Origin exclusive I flipped my desk.
> Thank god I have no want for any EA game except for their sports games right now...
> Oh dear god please tell me they'll be off with Origin by the time Mirror's Edge 2 comes out. I want that game so badly. If it's ruined by EA already, I don't want it ruined any more by having to go through Origin to get it.



I know people often overreact to things like Origin, but oh mai, it is entirely justified in this case. Origin is an objectively terrible thing.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I know people often overreact to things like Origin, but oh mai, it is entirely justified in this case. Origin is an objectively terrible thing.



And yet Origin does nothing functionally Steam doesn't do, including the same data logging.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Fernin said:


> And yet Origin does nothing functionally Steam doesn't do, including the same data logging.



I have issues with Steam too, but the rampant fanboyism will result in a skull fracture.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 13, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I have issues with Steam too, but the rampant fanboyism will result in a skull fracture.



No no. Steam, besides the joyful sales, is quite terrible in some ways. 
Problem is though is that it is so big that, really, you can't PC game without it. 
So you deal with it. 

Steam is cool and all but sometimes it's unusable. 

I will not be satisfied with you,  valve, until you learn to count to 3.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2013)

Fernin said:


> And yet Origin does nothing functionally Steam doesn't do, including the same data logging.


It tends to be a bit more obtrusive, and EA's handling of Origin has been pretty bad, particularly on the pricing front. An example of both in one: When I wanted to purchase DLC for Mass Effect 3 (namely Citadel), I had to buy Bioware Points first. Not only did I end up with Bioware Points I didn't - and couldn't - use, but it was also more expensive than it likely would have been on Steam. There was also very little feedback that I'd actually made the purchase to begin with, and it was just a huge pain.

One thing that Origin *does* have going for it is that the whole UI doesn't lag while installing a game. On the flipside, I do hate how it notifies me that an update is available for a game - Don't tell me, just do it, dammit. If I don't want you to update (x), I'll tell you not to update (x). Steam gets this right.

Oh joy, I just opened up Origin and it updated and forgot my user account. Great. I have two, because back in the days of the EA Account, I had multiple because I'd often forget I even had one. Now I forgot which has all my games. They won't merge the accounts (which each have games on them), either. Turns out my account was also hacked. Wonderful. Now I get to talk to EA customer service.


----------



## BRN (Jul 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It tends to be a bit more obtrusive, and EA's handling of Origin has been pretty bad, particularly on the pricing front. An example of both in one: When I wanted to purchase DLC for Mass Effect 3 (namely Citadel), I had to buy Bioware Points first. Not only did I end up with Bioware Points I didn't - and couldn't - use, but it was also more expensive than it likely would have been on Steam. There was also very little feedback that I'd actually made the purchase to begin with, and it was just a huge pain.
> 
> One thing that Origin *does* have going for it is that the whole UI doesn't lag while installing a game. On the flipside, I do hate how it notifies me that an update is available for a game - Don't tell me, just do it, dammit. If I don't want you to update (x), I'll tell you not to update (x). Steam gets this right.
> 
> Oh joy, I just opened up Origin and it updated and forgot my user account. Great. I have two, because back in the days of the EA Account, I had multiple because I'd often forget I even had one. Now I forgot which has all my games. They won't merge the accounts (which each have games on them), either. Turns out my account was also hacked. Wonderful. Now I get to talk to EA customer service.



You know, it _could_ be Ubisoft you're dealing with.


----------



## Percy (Jul 13, 2013)

So my mom won some money and gave me some money. I'm no longer broke! (Unless you consider $50 broke)

Now to sift through the Steam store and wonder what deserves my money.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2013)

Percy said:


> So my mom won some money and gave me some money. I'm no longer broke! (Unless you consider $50 broke)
> 
> Now to sift through the Steam store and wonder what deserves my money.



You want that Anno 2070!

I'm joking. I just see this game CONSTANTLY advertised on Steam. I have no fucking idea what it's about.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You want that Anno 2070!
> 
> I'm joking. I just see this game CONSTANTLY advertised on Steam. I have no fucking idea what it's about.



The only thing *I* know it's about is always-online TAGES DRM. Pass.

("Interestingly", the website for the TAGES DRM has a Flash _splash page_. And *iFrames*. Holy shit)


----------



## Lobar (Jul 13, 2013)

Finished Antichamber and loved it.  It's still only 10bux if you didn't grab it yesterday.

Also grabbed FTL for $2.49, which is still going on at the time of this post and was also totally worth it.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It tends to be a bit more obtrusive, and EA's handling of Origin has been pretty bad, particularly on the pricing front. An example of both in one: When I wanted to purchase DLC for Mass Effect 3 (namely Citadel), I had to buy Bioware Points first. Not only did I end up with Bioware Points I didn't - and couldn't - use, but it was also more expensive than it likely would have been on Steam. There was also very little feedback that I'd actually made the purchase to begin with, and it was just a huge pain.
> 
> One thing that Origin *does* have going for it is that the whole UI doesn't lag while installing a game. On the flipside, I do hate how it notifies me that an update is available for a game - Don't tell me, just do it, dammit. If I don't want you to update (x), I'll tell you not to update (x). Steam gets this right.
> 
> Oh joy, I just opened up Origin and it updated and forgot my user account. Great. I have two, because back in the days of the EA Account, I had multiple because I'd often forget I even had one. Now I forgot which has all my games. They won't merge the accounts (which each have games on them), either. Turns out my account was also hacked. Wonderful. Now I get to talk to EA customer service.



I agree on the pricing, but not so much on the other stuff. If anything Steam ends of being more of a pain in the ass for me because it CONSTANTLY knocks me out of full screen games with some inane sale splash page, or event notification, or friend coming online, or whatever else. Even though I've tried setting it to NOT notify, it insists on doing so, not to mention the constant verifying content, for any game I launch, EVERY time I launch it makes starting a game a 15-20 minute process sometimes. To be frank the only thing I LIKE about steam is that sales. 

As for the EA account thing, since I only ever used one of three passwords/emails for anything involving EA, it's not an issue. At the risk of sounding rude, it's not EA's fault you can't remember your email account or password. >.>;


@Lobar: FTL is the shit. <3


----------



## Runefox (Jul 14, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I agree on the pricing, but not so much on the other stuff. If anything Steam ends of being more of a pain in the ass for me because it CONSTANTLY knocks me out of full screen games with some inane sale splash page, or event notification, or friend coming online, or whatever else. Even though I've tried setting it to NOT notify, it insists on doing so, not to mention the constant verifying content, for any game I launch, EVERY time I launch it makes starting a game a 15-20 minute process sometimes. To be frank the only thing I LIKE about steam is that sales.


A properly running Steam install should do nothing of the sort. Friend and other notifications should be pushed to the overlay, and even if not, shouldn't steal focus. Event notifications, sales and things like that, for me, open minimized and in the background (and in the case of sales, usually only at launch), and don't interrupt what I'm doing. It also respects my settings for notifications, so it's strange that yours is acting that way. That said, there are many other programs that *do* (Windows itself included), which is why I usually go "fullscreen-windowed" mode in games when I can. I'd try removing and reinstalling Steam (you can move your SteamApps folder to a different location in the meantime to prevent having to redownload all your games).



> As for the EA account thing, since I only ever used one of three passwords/emails for anything involving EA, it's not an issue. At the risk of sounding rude, it's not EA's fault you can't remember your email account or password. >.>;


No, but it is EA's fault that updating Origin caused the client to forget. I'm also not happy that they flat out refuse to merge the accounts, but that's getting picky and not related to Origin.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 14, 2013)

Runefox said:


> A properly running Steam install should do nothing of the sort. Friend and other notifications should be pushed to the overlay, and even if not, shouldn't steal focus. Event notifications, sales and things like that, for me, open minimized and in the background (and in the case of sales, usually only at launch), and don't interrupt what I'm doing. It also respects my settings for notifications, so it's strange that yours is acting that way. That said, there are many other programs that *do* (Windows itself included), which is why I usually go "fullscreen-windowed" mode in games when I can. I'd try removing and reinstalling Steam (you can move your SteamApps folder to a different location in the meantime to prevent having to redownload all your games).



Across 4 computers, and ever since I've started using Steam years ago it's done it. For some user it seems Valve has no idea why it does it, or how to fix it. I've tried everything to fix it, and nothing works. And frankly I'm tired of redownloading 1.3TB of games over and over again just for it to work right for a couple days then start doing it all over again. I'm hoping against hope that my new computer doesn't continue the chain of misery.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 14, 2013)

Very odd. Quite frankly, I don't know why Microsoft lets anything steal focus at all on the operating system level. I can't count the number of times I've restarted or done something else dumb because I was typing and something popped up and my keystrokes ended up selecting something to dismiss it.


----------



## Percy (Jul 14, 2013)

So how worth it is Kerbal Space Program? It's the daily deal but I'm not sure if I should get it. o.o


----------



## Runefox (Jul 14, 2013)

KSP is a very big "do want" for me, but I don't have the money right now. :< It's basically build-your-own space ship and there's a ton of mods out there that gives you access to things like a persistent "world" where you can put space stations in orbit and dock them, mine for fuel to keep your spacecraft going around the solar system, etc. But mostly it's just fun to make really silly rockets and see what flies (and what explodes spectacularly). Scott Manley's channel offers many Kerbal-based laughs.


----------



## Cain (Jul 15, 2013)

GET KERBAL.

GET IT.

IT IS SO MUCH FUN.

And this is me having bought it about two months ago. It is really, really awesome and fun. Especially with all the added parts and mods you can get off the mod website, to make more modern rockets, or even the space-race rockets like the Saturn V and such. It's so awesome.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 15, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It was already on for $9.99 yesterday and it's still 50% off at $19.99. :< WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT



It's listed as $34.99 for me, and there was never a special for it. :\ Quite possibly the prices are different due to my being in Australia. Hooray for price gouging.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 15, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> It's listed as $34.99 for me, and there was never a special for it. :\ Quite possibly the prices are different due to my being in Australia. Hooray for price gouging.



Why do companies like to rape the wallets of hard working Australianites anyway?


----------



## BRN (Jul 15, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> It's listed as $34.99 for me, and there was never a special for it. :\ Quite possibly the prices are different due to my being in Australia. Hooray for price gouging.



 Add me on Steam, I can spare seven quid.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 15, 2013)

SIX said:


> Add me on Steam, I can spare seven quid.



It's only Â£7 for you? It's â‚¬14 for me :/

How much is BL2 and the season pass in Royal Britannia?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Why do companies like to rape the wallets of hard working Australianites anyway?


Because they can, and because we have no other choice.



SIX said:


> Add me on Steam, I can spare seven quid.


Holy cow. PM me your Steam username and Paypal address. <3
(or just add me I suppose: http://steamcommunity.com/id/toraneko)


----------



## BRN (Jul 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It's only Â£7 for you? It's â‚¬14 for me :/
> 
> How much is BL2 and the season pass in Royal Britannia?



Â£6.59 each. Not bad, eh? Six more hours of that deal left.


----------



## BRN (Jul 15, 2013)

Secret, get me on Steam, I have BL2 for you. :3


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 15, 2013)

SIX said:


> Secret, get me on Steam, I have BL2 for you. :3



Ohmaigawd SIX you champion of men thank you. We discuss details immediately.

Edit: Thanks to most handsome sandlava I now have BL2. Also got FTL, Borderlands GOTY, AoE II HD, L4D2, Audiosurf, and Saints Row 3. Then my brother gave me some money he owed me, so everything was basically free! I'm having a good day :3


----------



## Lobar (Jul 15, 2013)

Mandatory furry alert: Dust: An Elysian Tail is now 50% off ($7.49).


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 15, 2013)

I managed to snap up Trine II for €3.39 during a flash-sale. I am utterly and completely beyond excited. :3c



Seekrit said:


> Ohmaigawd SIX you champion of men thank you. We discuss details immediately.
> 
> Edit: Thanks to most handsome sandlava I now have BL2. Also got FTL,  Borderlands GOTY, AoE II HD, L4D2, Audiosurf, and Saints Row 3. Then my  brother gave me some money he owed me, so everything was basically free!  I'm having a good day :3



What is your steam-account? So I can surround myself with more people I know. c:


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 15, 2013)

Trine (1+2) are very beautiful games and the music is nice too.


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 15, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Trine (1+2) are very beautiful games and the music is nice too.



Agreed! I'm glad the Indie Bundle introduced me to Trine I.
It was on flash sale a couple of hours ago, but the complete pack is still on sale for 60% off.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Mandatory furry alert: Dust: An Elysian Tail is now 50% off ($7.49).


I was actually thinking about this. I might buy it, but I'm not sure if it's actually a good game worth buying or if it's just praised loads by furries. What does everyone else on here think?
EDIT: Screw it, I'm buying it. It does look pretty awesome.


----------



## Percy (Jul 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Ohmaigawd SIX you champion of men thank you. We discuss details immediately.
> 
> Edit: Thanks to most handsome sandlava I now have BL2. Also got FTL, Borderlands GOTY, AoE II HD, L4D2, Audiosurf, and Saints Row 3. Then my brother gave me some money he owed me, so everything was basically free! I'm having a good day :3


Borderlands you say?

I want in.


----------



## BRN (Jul 15, 2013)

Euro Truck Simulator was not the best Â£2 I ever spent.

[yt]YPahByHdGP0[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2013)

I couldn't play games like that. Why is Farming Simulator advertised everywhere?


----------



## BRN (Jul 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I couldn't play games like that. Why is Farming Simulator advertised everywhere?



Because that truly is the best Â£2 you will ever spend.

[yt]gEJHrmliVQw[/yt]


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 15, 2013)

For the next 6 hours, Primal Carnage is only â‚¬4.75. Humans VS Dinosaurs, Dinosaurs VS Humans. It's a really fun game.

And Cave Story+ is only â‚¬2.50 if anyone hasn't played it yet. I strongly urge anyone who loves platformers and bitchin' soundtracks to purchase of it posthaste.


----------



## Cain (Jul 16, 2013)

SIX said:


> Euro Truck Simulator was not the best Â£2 I ever spent.
> 
> [yt]YPahByHdGP0[/yt]


Euro truck simulator 2 is the good one.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 16, 2013)

just got civ 5 for 7.50


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

Picked up Deadlight and Mark of the Ninja for â‚¬2.50 each, and Serious Sam 3 Gold was only â‚¬4.79 c:

I am enjoying very much this sale of games.


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 16, 2013)

I bought, played and finished To The Moon today.
If you need me, I'll be curled up under my blanket, bawling. So many feels! Q ~ Q


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2013)

So Dust was on sale. I tried the demo on XBox since for some outlandish reason there isn't one on Steam. :I

Pass.

But I'm looking at another sidescroller, this Mark of the Ninja game. I don't understand why there are no demos for some games, but it seems pretty cool. 2D stealth is something I haven't seen much. Bout to pick up that Crysis and System Shock 2 though. I am like...desperate for a good future FPS. Ran BLands, Tribes, and Blacklight into the GROUND. Want more.


----------



## Percy (Jul 17, 2013)

Urgh, so many games that are on sale for under $5... and I don't know what to get. >.>
And I'm debating on whether or not to get Civ 5, since I'm not big on turn-based strategy games. >_>


----------



## Lobar (Jul 17, 2013)

Percy said:


> Urgh, so many games that are on sale for under $5... and I don't know what to get. >.>
> And I'm debating on whether or not to get Civ 5, since I'm not big on turn-based strategy games. >_>



The Brave New World DLC is pretty much mandatory for Civ 5, the game just feels incomplete without it.  That, of course, is selling for full price.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 17, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I bought, played and finished To The Moon today.
> If you need me, I'll be curled up under my blanket, bawling. So many feels! Q ~ Q



I bought this too. I doubt it will give that many feels.


----------



## BRN (Jul 17, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I was actually thinking about this. I might buy it, but I'm not sure if it's actually a good game worth buying or if it's just praised loads by furries. What does everyone else on here think?
> EDIT: Screw it, I'm buying it. It does look pretty awesome.



Been playing it a fair amount. I'm on the highest difficulty, so I guess the learning curve was always going to be pretty unbalanced at the start, but it's a pretty tough hack'n'slash until you gather a few abilities. After that... well, combat's a hell of a lot of fun! Fuckin' rewarding to get it right, feel like a champion.

Also, the main character's supporting character, Fidget, is furbait. <3




Seekrit said:


> I bought this too. I doubt it will give that many feels.



Keep up that attitude, it helps not to expect things.


----------



## Cain (Jul 17, 2013)

Civ V will drain the hours of your free time away, and the Civ franchise fanbase's motto is: 'Just one more turn'Been playing Borderlands 2 since I got home yesterday. Love the Mechromancer. Only thing though, is she screams a lot when one of the explody barrels hits her, and it's fantastic voiceacting, and makes me really want to avoid being close to barrels because I don't like her screaming so much ;-;


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 17, 2013)

SIX said:


> Been playing it a fair amount. I'm on the highest difficulty, so I guess the learning curve was always going to be pretty unbalanced at the start, but it's a pretty tough hack'n'slash until you gather a few abilities. After that... well, combat's a hell of a lot of fun! Fuckin' rewarding to get it right, feel like a champion.
> 
> Also, the main character's supporting character, Fidget, is furbait. <3
> 
> ...


The actual gameplay I found really fun, but I have to say that the voice acting is a bit exaggerated and over-the-top. I'm already just reading the text and skipping the dialogue before they finish talking.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 17, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> The actual gameplay I found really fun, but I have to say that the voice acting is a bit exaggerated and over-the-top. I'm already just reading the text and skipping the dialogue before they finish talking.



"The QUETZAL shall come!  The green BIRD shall come!  AH KANTANEL shall come!  It is the word of God, the ITZA SHALL COME!"

So dramatic, despite cutting out the parts about the blood-vomit.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2013)

Percy said:


> Urgh, so many games that are on sale for under $5... and I don't know what to get. >.>
> And I'm debating on whether or not to get Civ 5, since I'm not big on turn-based strategy games. >_>



Civ is one of those games I get sucked into when I think I won't. Doesn't help it has good music too. Though my favorite is Christopher Tin's in Civ 4


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 17, 2013)

Does anyone here have They Bleed Pixels?

I'm tempted to get the game, but the "fiendishly difficult"-part of the description makes my inner faceplanter scared.
Is it as difficult as they claim?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2013)

Strike Suit Zero up for vote? I'd say "Hell yes", but I know it's not even gonna get 5% of the vote. Shame I'd buy it instantly. EvoLand seems unique, but the JRPG look is making me skeptic. Anyone have that?


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Pff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



524? HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Strike Suit Zero up for vote? I'd say "Hell yes", but I know it's not even gonna get 5% of the vote. Shame I'd buy it instantly. EvoLand seems unique, but the JRPG look is making me skeptic. Anyone have that?



It's a parody of most of the known RPGS like Legend of Zelda and FF7. The beginning is more entertaining as it evolves, but you can get tired of the mazes/dungeons it's only about 10 hours of play at most?


----------



## Percy (Jul 17, 2013)

zachhart12 said:


> 524? HOLY SHIT!


The 510 installed is what's more impressive.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It's a parody of most of the known RPGS like Legend of Zelda and FF7. The beginning is more entertaining as it evolves, but you can get tired of the mazes/dungeons it's only about 10 hours of play at most?



Yeah, I had fun with it, but it's far too short. I think I spent about 3 or 4 hours getting to the final boss of the game, and I grabbed almost everything. 10 hours is a bit generous unless you're the type who likes to grind (which in this game doesn't really do much anyway). I guess there's always the card battling game?

EDIT: 



Percy said:


> The 510 installed is what's more impressive.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, I had fun with it, but it's far too short. I think I spent about 3 or 4 hours getting to the final boss of the game, and I grabbed almost everything. 10 hours is a bit generous unless you're the type who likes to grind (which in this game doesn't really do much anyway). I guess there's always the card battling game?



There's also trying to get all the achievements and there's a glitch where if it happens you have to play the game again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> There's also trying to get all the achievements and there's a glitch where if it happens you have to play the game again.



Doesnt sound too bad a game honestly. I like those quirky RPG's like half minute hero. Fucking FIENDED on that game.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Doesnt sound too bad a game honestly. I like those quirky RPG's like half minute hero. Fucking FIENDED on that game.


Yeah, you'd like this then. It's somewhat predictable but in a good way. I just wish it spent more time in 8-bit and 16-bit land.


----------



## Zerig (Jul 17, 2013)

Mount&Blade: Warband is only $4.99

It's pretty much the best game. Just sayin'


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Doesnt sound too bad a game honestly. I like those quirky RPG's like half minute hero. Fucking FIENDED on that game.



It's not a bad game, but I did want to be honest about what it is. The game started off as a contest/project and the person won. You can even play the original version on their website iirc.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2013)

I need a game like Cube World and Borderlands 2. Loot fests. \:3/
 Kinda why I was looking into Darksiders II. Any other games like that for sale?


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, I had fun with it, but it's far too short. I think I spent about 3 or 4 hours getting to the final boss of the game, and I grabbed almost everything. 10 hours is a bit generous unless you're the type who likes to grind (which in this game doesn't really do much anyway). I guess there's always the card battling game?
> 
> EDIT:


Jesus, how big is your hard drive? D:


----------



## BRN (Jul 18, 2013)

Cain said:


> Jesus, how big is your hard drive? D:



Easy, tiger.


----------



## Percy (Jul 18, 2013)

Cain said:


> Jesus, how big is your hard drive? D:


Damn, I need to upgrade mine. 500 GB isn't enough...



SIX said:


> Easy, tiger.


...and no, that wasn't innuendo.


----------



## Cuukie (Jul 18, 2013)

I cant help myself with these sales... I'm buying games i already own just to give to my brother or in case i need an emergency birthday present.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 18, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Does anyone here have They Bleed Pixels?
> 
> I'm tempted to get the game, but the "fiendishly difficult"-part of the description makes my inner faceplanter scared.
> Is it as difficult as they claim?



I bought it 'cause I like Lovecraft. Unfortunately it won't run fullspeed on my crappy lappytop for some reason.

But I'd get it, it's only â‚¬2.50. Then maybe _you_ can tell _me_ what's it like >.>


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 18, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I bought it 'cause I like Lovecraft. Unfortunately it won't run fullspeed on my crappy lappytop for some reason.
> 
> But I'd get it, it's only â‚¬2.50. Then maybe _you_ can tell _me_ what's it like >.>



I got it + the soundtrack. I shall let you know! :3c


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

Percy said:


> Damn, I need to upgrade mine. 500 GB isn't enough...



Not even halfway through mine. I think I'm set for another two years.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 18, 2013)

This sale's over for me. Doubled my game collection, time to call it quits. Nothing to do with me running out of money.

During that last flash sale I got two copies of Bastion (it would go on sale right after I buy it) so if anyone wants one let me know.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 18, 2013)

I have the Torchlight II card

for the 5th freaking time


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2013)

Other than badges what are those cards for, because they actually looked more annoying XD


----------



## Runefox (Jul 18, 2013)

Cain said:


> Jesus, how big is your hard drive? D:








Will it fit~?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I bought this too. I doubt it will give that many feels.



I felt everything ;_;


----------



## BRN (Jul 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I felt everything ;_;



"A Bird Story" is coming out soon. <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Other than badges what are those cards for, because they actually looked more annoying XD



Apparently they do nothing else. Not from what I read. I was hoping they got you bonus deals, but I suppose that's unrealistic since the summer sale IS a bonus deal.



Seekrit said:


> I felt everything ;_;



The switch... rofl


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I felt everything ;_;



Told you it was heavy on FEELS. ; u ;


----------



## Cain (Jul 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Will it fit~?


Oh my.
I expected a SSD as a boot drive, though.

You're like 6 TBs bigger than me D:


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2013)

He names his drives.

People...

That's love.


----------



## Percy (Jul 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Will it fit~?


I... what

I didn't even know 5 TB hard drives were a thing


----------



## BRN (Jul 19, 2013)

Percy said:


> I... what
> 
> I didn't even know 5 TB hard drives were a thing



I'm gonna *guess* it's multiple HDDs in a RAID configuration that allows the machine to "use" them as one big one. 

That said, being a furry, that's an awful lot of space you need for mere porn, Rune.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 19, 2013)

SIX said:


> I'm gonna *guess* it's multiple HDDs in a RAID configuration that allows the machine to "use" them as one big one.


Himatomi is 2 1TB drives in RAID 0, and Kyra is 2 3TB drives in RAID 0. My permanent storage is a networked MyBook Live (which is dying and needs to be replaced soon).



> That said, being a furry, that's an awful lot of space you need for mere porn, Rune.


You have no idea just how much furry porn there is out there.


----------



## Percy (Jul 20, 2013)

SIX said:


> I'm gonna *guess* it's multiple HDDs in a RAID configuration that allows the machine to "use" them as one big one.


For a guy who uses a computer for hours daily I'm surprised by how little I know about hardware. o_o


----------



## Cain (Jul 20, 2013)

Ooh, a raid config. Nice.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2013)

ITT

We fawn over Runefox's tech swag.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> We *fawn* over Runefox's tech swag.



What a cute way to describe wanking :3c


----------



## Runefox (Jul 20, 2013)

My e-penis is swelling to insurmountable girth.

Prison Architect is on now for 34% off, but I'm kind of conflicted as to whether or not I should get it. It's still $20 for the main game, $26 for everything Introversion's made (a great deal for that, but I already own all that). I've heard it's fun, but I'm not sure it's the kind of game I'd slap down $20 for.

... Wow, if I were talking about a console game, $20 would be a bargain. Steam has truly spoiled me.


----------



## Dreythalion (Jul 20, 2013)

Steam raped my wallet. I bought the fallout games and numerous others. THEN today they announced Homeworld 1 and 2 HD remakes were on the way! Ugh my poor wallet.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 20, 2013)

Dreythalion said:


> Steam raped my wallet. I bought the fallout games and numerous others. THEN today they announced Homeworld 1 and 2 HD remakes were on the way! Ugh my poor wallet.


Homeworld 2 remake as in in a steam sale?

I love that game, but the normal version is too outdated my pc kills it.


----------



## Dreythalion (Jul 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Homeworld 2 remake as in in a steam sale?
> 
> I love that game, but the normal version is too outdated my pc kills it.



remake as in HD optimized for modern machine I think. I saw the article here. 
http://www.gamespot.com/news/gearbox-working-on-hd-remake-of-homeworld-series-6411798


----------

